# HHT2655 Homelite Hedge Trimmer



## wijnendael (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me how to remove the clutch assembly on my HHT2655 Homelite 26cc Mighty Lite Hedge Trimmer so that i can fix the pull cord assembly that is not retracting fully. The clutch is marked "OFF and a arrow" but how do i remove it, all help would be appreciated.


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

remove plug, rotate piston in the direction of arrow mark on clutch , insert a soft stop ( thick piece of starter cord 6.00 mm thick ) through plug hole and rotate the piston up onto it to lock the crankshaft , then use a punch and hammer and punch the clutch around in the direction of the arrow - use a couple of good hits it will come off 
he thread is l/h so undo it turning it to the right 

tigtening is opposite to this - remove soft stop - rotate piston in other direction and fit soft stop and rotate piston till it jammbs in between piston and cyl head - fit clutch correctly and use hammer and punch and tighten the clutch in the direction opposite to arrow mark whicjh will be l/h rotation 


cheers mstpops


----------

